# How the best way to fix this ?



## Em8023 (Jun 8, 2015)

is it possible to fix this by hand or if not how should I treat it to stop it rusting etc


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey! From the picture it's quite difficult to see.
My suggestion:
1. try claying to remove the dirt
2. don't see any rust(if the car is quite recent, probability is high it is galvanized and shouldn't rust vey fast)
3. If you can, depending on the size, spot repair and wetsand.
4. If those don't work for you, try it with a pro.
hope it helped,
Chris


----------



## Em8023 (Jun 8, 2015)

It's only tiny but I zoomed in would a touch up kind of paint work if I used a fine brush or tooth pick to fill it carefully?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah fill it in neatly as possible over a few days to build it up 

then flat and polish if you want to neaten it further


----------

